# DICAMBA again



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2018/11/01/662918255/the-epa-says-farmers-can-keep-using-weedkiller-blamed-for-vast-crop-damage


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Trying to figure out how much to spike our liberty mix with to just ding the beans a little. Ones the neighbors got this year looked like crop, where a lot shorter but yielded better than the other end of the field! Going to be hard for guys to quit spraying dicamba in early June, water hemp is just getting going good by then.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

DIcamba is such a good broadleaf killer that maybe with more time they can figure out how to greatly reduce the "drift" factor. Of course, by then we could see a resistance problem emerging.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Well, there is maybe another solution to the dicamba/roundup problems--We let all the people from S. America into the country, buy the hoes and a file, and let them hoe the bean fields for a $1/hour like I did when I was a teenager.

I was occasionally too tired at night to go out and raise a little hell.

Ralph


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> Well, there is maybe another solution to the dicamba/roundup problems--We let all the people from S. America into the country, buy the hoes and a file, and let them hoe the bean fields for a $1/hour like I did when I was a teenager.
> 
> I was occasionally too tired at night to go out and raise a little hell.
> 
> Ralph


They had Extendamax in south America 1.5 years before we did


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

I keep hearing about damage to surrounding crops when it's sprayed around here, now that the crops are harvested I'm not hearing anything.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

pede58 said:


> I keep hearing about damage to surrounding crops when it's sprayed around here, now that the crops are harvested I'm not hearing anything.


Yep....I know of a Peach Orchard in So.Ill. that claimed a ag producer 6 miles away damaged his peach crop.....one of the orchards bordering land owners says the orchards peaches were heavily damaged by a late frost. So as usual, blame is conveniently placed for insurance purposes.....as supposedly the orchard did not have enough weather damage protection. No doubt dicamba can damage by drift.....but some of the claims are ridiculous.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vol said:


> Yep....I know of a Peach Orchard in So.Ill. that claimed a ag producer 6 miles away damaged his peach crop.....one of the orchards bordering land owners says the orchards peaches were heavily damaged by a late frost. So as usual, blame is conveniently placed for insurance purposes.....as supposedly the orchard did not have enough weather damage protection. No doubt dicamba can damage by drift.....but some of the claims are ridiculous.
> 
> Regards, Mike


PM Who, what and where on this. We grow a LOT of peaches in this area and one guy I know had an insurance claim on this issue. I'm wondering.....

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Your too far North Ralph.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Vol said:


> Yep....I know of a Peach Orchard in So.Ill. that claimed a ag producer 6 miles away damaged his peach crop.....one of the orchards bordering land owners says the orchards peaches were heavily damaged by a late frost. So as usual, blame is conveniently placed for insurance purposes.....as supposedly the orchard did not have enough weather damage protection. No doubt dicamba can damage by drift.....but some of the claims are ridiculous.
> 
> Regards, Mike


 Yes some of these claims are ridiculous. Here in central Pennsylvania where I farm I am told there were some xtendimax complaints and investigations and in all cases , the dicamba products were to be found not at fault..... I did hear something that surprised me though in our area, all the co-op's and Commercial spraying outfits recently made a statement they will no longer use any of the products just sprayed I can buy over the top of soybeans. If you want to do that you have to do it with your own sprayer.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

. Sorry my auto-correct did me in again. what I meant to say in that last sentence was. The commercial spray outfits in our area will no longer spray and engnia or xtendimax. They're pretty much saying with all these crazy claims being paid on they won't even touch the product


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vol said:


> Your too far North Ralph.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I'm too far north?? Why do you say that?

Calhoun peaches are known far and wide as excellent peaches. Why, they were even written up in the Chicago Tribune:

https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/columnists/kass/ct-met-calhoun-county-peaches-kass-20180817-story.html

My next door neighbor had 20,000 peaches trees until a few years ago. he's cut back to about 10,000 right now. He also row crops corn, beans, wheat, and sorghum on about 1,000 acres. He's cut back on that also--he had about 3,000 acres a few years ago. But he's getting near retirement--80.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> I'm too far north?? Why do you say that?
> 
> Calhoun peaches are known far and wide as excellent peaches. Why, they were even written up in the Chicago Tribune:
> 
> ...


I thought you were inquiring about the individual peach orchard I was referencing......if you knew them.....and it is probably close to 100 miles further South than you. I know you live in a great ag area for fruit and crops. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is a interesting recent study from the Mid-South region on dicamba exposed soybeans....from Growing TN.

Regards, Mike

http://tennessee.growingamerica.com/news/2018/11/roundup-ready-soybean-response-dicamba-exposure


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Vol said:


> Here is a interesting recent study from the Mid-South region on dicamba exposed soybeans....from Growing TN.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://tennessee.growingamerica.com/news/2018/11/roundup-ready-soybean-response-dicamba-exposure


 I would never want to damage my neighbors fields. But I worry more about some of the typical land I rent 20 acre fields Housing Development on two to three sides. I haven't had the courage to use xtendimax in there yet.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

endrow said:


> I would never want to damage my neighbors fields. But I worry more about some of the typical land I rent 20 acre fields Housing Development on two to three sides. I haven't had the courage to use xtendimax in there yet.


There was not 1 day perfectly fit to spray Extendimax here this year. My brother is a custom applicator and said producers are so pissed the co-op gave up even trying to sell them again.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

endrow said:


> I would never want to damage my neighbors fields. But I worry more about some of the typical land I rent 20 acre fields Housing Development on two to three sides. I haven't had the courage to use xtendimax in there yet.


Yep, if you dinged their Zinnias, Marigolds, and mater plants it would be the freaking end of the world for them. You would never hear the end of it.....and find your fanny in court.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

stack em up said:


> There was not 1 day perfectly fit to spray Extendimax here this year. My brother is a custom applicator and said producers are so pissed the co-op gave up even trying to sell them again.


Father went to Purdue Pinny field days. Believe it was last year, but they said the entire month of June had three days suitable to spray Extendimax.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

mlappin said:


> Father went to Purdue Pinny field days. Believe it was last year, but they said the entire month of June had three days suitable to spray Extendimax.


Yeah, and my neighbors sprayed 7,000 acres of soybeans with one sprayer.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We planted400 units of extend beans last year and with all this un certainty about the drift I kinda wished they would have banned the spraying of them


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

stack em up said:


> There was not 1 day perfectly fit to spray Extendimax here this year. My brother is a custom applicator and said producers are so pissed the co-op gave up even trying to sell them again.


Kind of makes me wonder here the coops will sell extend beans but they wont spray them ?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Yeah, and my neighbors sprayed 7,000 acres of soybeans with one sprayer.


Depends on your area I suppose. Lots of orchards and truck patches around here. We decided it wasn't worth the ill will to risk using it.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Clay ground here is just corn-bean rotations, but sands have truck patches. Or should I say thousands of acres of watermelon, cantaloupe, tomatoes, potatoes, asparagus, sweet corn, seed corn. The Coops will not spray dicamba between highway 41 and the Wabash river because of the produce.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I took the class in spring for extendamax and the question came up if you did everything perfect weather ,, wind ,mixture and application . Would you be safe from volatilization? They never answered the question because some guy kept interrupting to say you cant do it , it is impossible to follow the label . . But I would like to here Monsanto's answer is it the applicators fault or does the product ( vaporgrip) fail .


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

https://www.greenbook.net/article/2018/11/14/5-changes-experts-want-new-dicamba-label

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I especially like #2, reducing boom height. I've seen a lot of people spraying anything and everything with their boom 20 feet up in the air (well, maybe not 20 feet, but way up there).

Each spray nozzle has a published spray width for height and pressure. I like to set the height so that the outer edges of each tips pattern overlap 3-4". I figure that the spray droplet density will be lightest on the outer edges of the pattern and that this will give me equal coverage over the whole pass. Also, I'm thinking that this will accommodate any discrepancies in the ground like crossing swales, etc.

Just my thoughts (that, and $7 will get you a mocha latte with double cream and sprinkles.)

Ralph

Weird thought: Does any place still offer 50 cent cup of coffee?


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

My problem is the one thing I use it for is waterhemp and that usually doesn't come up till mid June or July depending on summer rains.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

pede58 said:


> My problem is the one thing I use it for is waterhemp and that usually doesn't come up till mid June or July depending on summer rains.


That is exactly what extend beans are for, so water hemp cannot be controlled unless dicamba is sprayed off label.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> I especially like #2, reducing boom height. I've seen a lot of people spraying anything and everything with their boom 20 feet up in the air (well, maybe not 20 feet, but way up there).
> 
> Each spray nozzle has a published spray width for height and pressure. I like to set the height so that the outer edges of each tips pattern overlap 3-4". I figure that the spray droplet density will be lightest on the outer edges of the pattern and that this will give me equal coverage over the whole pass. Also, I'm thinking that this will accommodate any discrepancies in the ground like crossing swales, etc.
> 
> ...


Couple places locally offer $.50 coffee for seniors Burger King is one of them . We don't eat fast food


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

I use a product call weed master(2-4D/dicamba) and just checked the label and added supplements, no mention of timing, not to say the restriction may come later but for now I'm good to go whenever. I have a unique problem in that all of what I spray is mostly 16ft wide can have any number of crops on either side and without the advantage of canopy, use 1 nozzle with a very course spray at 10gal per acre. I did a test spray last year on a road with a hemp problem, mid to late July with leftover mix from a number of jobs, had a variety of products including the weed master, corn was starting to fire and beans were building pods, conditions were ideal except it was a little warm. Had a complete kill with no noticeable damage to beans but as the corn continued to turn I could see my spray line down at the base but ears looked good. Now I'm not sure if I want to do this everywhere, it's about 80/20 with the 80 being the farmers that don't worry about what little damage I do and want the weeds gone. Now my client wants some assurances and am willing to offer a label guarantee but that's a joke, most of the troublesome weeds have been removed and they got there asses covered. Sorry for the long post, it's a cold snowy Sunday morning.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

pede58 said:


> I use a product call weed master(2-4D/dicamba) and just checked the label and added supplements, no mention of timing, not to say the restriction may come later but for now I'm good to go whenever. I have a unique problem in that all of what I spray is mostly 16ft wide can have any number of crops on either side and without the advantage of canopy, use 1 nozzle with a very course spray at 10gal per acre. I did a test spray last year on a road with a hemp problem, mid to late July with leftover mix from a number of jobs, had a variety of products including the weed master, corn was starting to fire and beans were building pods, conditions were ideal except it was a little warm. Had a complete kill with no noticeable damage to beans but as the corn continued to turn I could see my spray line down at the base but ears looked good. Now I'm not sure if I want to do this everywhere, it's about 80/20 with the 80 being the farmers that don't worry about what little damage I do and want the weeds gone. Now my client wants some assurances and am willing to offer a label guarantee but that's a joke, most of the troublesome weeds have been removed and they got there asses covered. Sorry for the long post, it's a cold snowy Sunday morning.


Only 3 products labeled for over the top applications in beans and cotton. Lots of dicamba on the market, but the rules onl6 apply to extendimax, engina and one other.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Only 3 products labeled for over the top applications in beans and cotton. Lots of dicamba on the market, but the rules only apply to extendimax, engina and one other.


feXapan?

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Vol said:


> feXapan?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yep that is it. Haven't used any of them so was at a loss for names.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

They say syngenta's going to have a product to add to the three this year. At least they're hoping to have it labeled for the 2019 crop . I did not hear anything with a label changes will it require training sessions in 2019 again


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I'll probably plant extend beans unless I can get hooked up with the Liberty link gt27 beans, and I'm told there's not going to be much of a supply of those for the east. I would also be leery of putting my whole acreage in a new technology that I never used before I usually experiment with things... I really wish they would have banned the whole EXtend thing. I think this year's going to be a disaster because there are so many farmers who are negative about other Farmers that use extend and in the end it's going to affect everyone who farms and it ain't going to be good


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm going with the GT27 beans next yr.Never planted any dicamba beans and I shouldn't have to just to protect myself from drift.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> I'm going with the GT27 beans next yr.Never planted any dicamba beans and I shouldn't have to just to protect myself from drift.


 I wonder what companies sell the Liberty link gt27 beans and I wonder what the supplies going to be for this growing season


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have 90 units coming from Beck’s of the gt27. I think they are sold out, I ordered these mid-summer. Been LL for 2 years on beans and wanted these to be able to spray glyphosate on a farm that has a johnsongrass problem. LL is not good on Jgrass and spiking with clethodem is not working.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

endrow said:


> I wonder what companies sell the Liberty link gt27 beans and I wonder what the supplies going to be for this growing season


Quite a few have them,Stine genetics.

I sell Epley myself which is a small family owned regional co.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://www.newschannel5.com/news/newschannel-5-investigates/controversial-weed-killer-may-force-some-farmers-out-of-business


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

And we have this:

https://www.stltoday.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/missouri-farmer-accused-of-misusing-weedkiller-could-face-years-in/article_21096332-54da-54aa-872f-bfdcdee8e751.html

Shoot the messenger?

Ralph


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> And we have this:
> 
> https://www.stltoday.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/missouri-farmer-accused-of-misusing-weedkiller-could-face-years-in/article_21096332-54da-54aa-872f-bfdcdee8e751.html
> 
> ...


 not sure about the event on this Farm but again when you read something of this nature the question comes up did the extend product fail because the farmers did not follow the directions for application or because Monsanto failed to produce a product that would eliminate drift.ll"


----------

